# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Verloting maart 2012: 6 boeken 'Massage voor Dummies'

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum



----------


## Nora

Wat een goed idee om zo'n boek weg te geven. Ik masseer mijn man weleens. Andere technieken zijn daarom welkom te leren en uit te proberen.

----------


## swammy2004

Ik heb zelf rugklachten en heb een neefje met MS die ook heel veel pijn heeft en ook 2 kinderen met scoliose in de rug die dus ook heel veel te maken hebben met rugpijn en ik graag masseer maar toch nog de technieken beter onder de knie zou willen krijgen en ook omdat iemand masseren toch een plezante maar intensieve bezigheid is en als ze je bedanken na een goeie massage dan is dat ook een opkikker voor de persoon in kwestie... daarom zou ik dat boek graag winnen.

----------


## misty

Ik zou dolgraag het boekje willen winnen. Ik wilde een cursus massage gaan volgen, maar door mijn ziekte heb ik niet altijd genoeg energie en ben ik bang dat ik halvewege moet afhaken. Ik heb dit boekje nog niet in de winkel gezien, anders had ik hem al gekocht. (Wel andere dummy boekjes). Maar winnen is natuurlijk altijd leuker.

----------


## Mazz

Bij elke sleep-over is er minstens wel één vriendin die gemasseerd wil worden. Mijn doel is om daar in de toekomst effectief massages van te maken i.p.v. halve martelpraktijken, zodat ik de zalige massage die ik van hen krijg, ook verdien. (En ook nog, hihihihi, voor mijn lief  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## patty85

Ik zou heel graag dit boek willen winnen, omdat ik van masseren houd. Ik vind het leuk om te doen en masseer regelmatig familieleden, m'n moeder en vriendinnen. Ik zou 't dus super vinden om wat meer massagetechnieken te kunnen gebruiken en de echte kneepjes van het vak onder de knie te krijgen! Ik zoek regelmatig het één en ander op over masseren op internet, maar een uitgebreid boek over masseren, is natuurlijk ideaal!

----------


## diaantje1970

Ik zou dit boekje graag willen winnen zodat ik deze aan mijn man kan geven, zodat hij mij kan masseren. Ik laat me nu 1x in de 3 maanden proffesioneel masseren omdat ik heel veel pijn heb door de fibromyalgie. Door die massage is de pijn een aantal dagen wat minder, jammer genoeg kan ik niet vaker een massage betalen, dus als mij man mij af en toe zou kunnen masseren zou heel fijn zijn.

----------


## A31955

Mijn vrouw wil altijd gemasseerd worden door mij, met dit boek kan ik dat op een profesionele manier proberen te doen bij haar en zij natuurlijk ook bij mij.

----------


## aranea

Voor beginnende masseurs lijkt me dit het ultieme boek! De dummieboeken zijn altijd al een groot succes dus ook deze zal ook zeker bijdragen meer mensen tot massage aan te moedigen!
Hele leuke actie!

----------


## Lizzz89

Mocht ik er een winnen, doe ik m cadeau aan mn vriend zodat ie kan leren hoe hij mijn nek en rug lekker kan masseren als ik weer eens een keer vast zit. Scheelt mij weer naar de fysio gaan!

----------


## rusu

Ik wil het boek graag winnen zodat ik mijn dames ( vriendin en dochter ) Eens kan masseren volgens het boekje, ze worden hier altijd zo relaxed van. 

Als ik hun masseer zitten we meestal in een treintje ik masseer mijn vriendin en mijn vriendin op haar beurt mijn dochter weer. 

*Wij willen graag meer leren over masseren.

----------


## borsjea

Een leuke actie, wij hebben met vorig jaar met z'n tweeën een ééndags curssus ontspanningsmassage gedaan, missen eigenlijk nog een leuk naslagwerk.
Wij willen graag nog wat meer technieken leren

----------


## craftsmen

Ik doe altijd maar wat........ mijn man en ik zijn allebei (zoals iedereen!) nogal druk. Massage is een goede manier om elkaar aandacht te geven en er nog van op te knappen ook!  :Smile:

----------


## maggie50

mijn man is, met alle respect, wat betreft een echte dummie.
Als hij mij masseert gaat dat veel te snel, maar ja hij heeft zich er ook nog nooit echt in verdiept, terwijl hij 't wel heerlijk vindt. Met zo'n boek met tips, foto's en uitleg moet het toch goed komen? Dus het is meer dan welkom. En wie weet schuilt er in hem wel een geweldige masseur!!

----------


## Gerold

Ik zoek wat naslagwerk om aan bekenden duidelijk te maken wat een masseur allemaal kan doen. Momenteel volg ik een cursus sportmassage.

Veel mensen zijn nogal bang om voor een bekende gedeeltelijk uit de kleren te gaan.

----------


## Stromend

Ik ook,ook ik zou het leuk vinden om het massage boek te winnen,veel gestrestheid in mijn gezin,zou ik mijn kinderen op een goede manier kunnen ondersteunen met de verschillende massage technieken om rust voor mijn te creeren.

----------


## Clement

Ik zou als oprechte MassageDummie mijn kennis van massage technieken willen professionaliseren zodat dat mijn vrouw de volgende dag niet nog meer last heeft van haar spieren in nek en schouders.

----------


## bartelo

Geweldige actie en wil graag in aanmerking komen voor 1 van de Dummies want ik wil hier graag meer over leren. De manier om te ontspannen en een manier om te onthaasten in deze te drukke maatschappij. Ik geef m'n partner regelmatig een massage omdat hij vaak last heeft van knopen en een stijven rug. Ik doe altijd maar wat voor m'n gevoel, al helpt het wel. Maar ik hoop hiermee mezelf een paar goeie technieken aan te leren waardoor ik effectiever kan werken en dat ik ik weet dat ik goed bezig ben en niets forceer.

----------


## PaJacq

.in mijn sportieve leven heb ik vaak gebruik moeten maken van physiotherapie.
In het begin van een behandeling is dat niet even prettig, maar het helpt wel.
Vaak vroeg ik mij af of je hiervoor lange opleiding nodig had en bedacht soms: als ik de handelingen onthoud, kan ik zelf misschien anderen helpen.
Enige studie daarvoor kwam er nooit van, vandaar wel grappig dat nu dit boek voor dummies te winnen valt bij jullie.
Ben benieuwd of lot mij gunstig gezind is.

----------


## fleur01zes

ik masser men meiden wel eens mr wil het betyer kunnen leren 
kunnen ze het bij me ook doen

----------


## A.Mels



----------


## A.Mels

Wat een mooie actie! Ging bijna aan mijn neus voorbij....Zou graag het boek willen winnen, ik masseer op mijn eigen manier mijn dochter die Lyme heeft. Het zou handig zijn als ik meer technieken zou kunnen toepassen.
Annette

----------


## Slaapcoach

"Auwauwauw! Je doet me pijn!" en "Mmm, dat voelt echt fijn" wisselen zich nogal regelmatig af als ik iemand een massage geef. Hoewel het soms best leuk is om iemand te plagen en een beetje pijn te doen, geef ik toch liever massages die wél fijn voelen. Dit boek zou dan ook ideaal zijn voor een "massage noob" zoals ik.

----------


## Thera

Het boek zou bij mij erg welkom zijn omdat ik al 13 jaar rugklachten heb en altijd last van spierspanning in schouders en nek. samen zouden we dan kunnen leren masseren en leren te ontspannen.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Masseren volgens de regels van de kunst... Daar zal mijn echtgenote zeker niet neen tegen zeggen... en uiteindelijk wordt ik er zeker ook niet slechter van...

----------


## dotito

Is eerst en vooral een toffe actie, en waarom ik het graag zou winnen....om het feit dat mijn ventje mijn pijnlijke rug kan masseren  :Big Grin: . En ook om de juiste technieken te leren, en weten hoe je het juist moet toepassen. 

Vind op zich ook prachtige boeken ze leggen alles stap voor stap uit, zodat je als leek na dat je het boek hebt gelezen toch heel veel dingen weet/kan.

Heb er trouwens al een aantal boeken van o.a. migraine voor dummies en mediteren voor dummies dus hij zou goed passen in mijn boekenkast  :Wink:

----------


## 1959ingrid



----------


## ppolleke

ppolleke zegt: ja, ik wil ook eens winnen.. kan ik het boek aan mijn vrouwke voorleggen.. en samen nog wat extra kennis opdoen.. dat zou prachtig, mooi en fibromyalgisch romantisch zijn voor onze gezamelijke pijntjes.. te verzachten..

polleke

----------


## luvimi

Het boek zou bij mij best goed terecht komen, want ik heb al zeker 40 jaar cronische rugpijn, dus wie weet....

groetjes, Luvimi.

----------


## helmpie

Dat is ook toevallig, of bestaat toeval niet. 
Ga aan de opleiding wellnesmassage beginnen, dit zou voor mij, nu nog als dummy wel heel toepasselijk zijn.

----------


## psmits

Ben net geopereerd aan een sleutelbeen breuk. Mij schouder zit nu een beetje vast dus goede massagetechnieken zijn welkom

----------


## jolanda27

Niet geschoten is altijd mis. Dan zou ik het aan mijn menneke kunnen laten lezen. Kan hij het bij mij toepassen.  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  Dat lijkt mij heel goed voor de ontspanning. Leuke actie.

----------


## hansdinkelaar

Nooit te oud om te leren. Zelf doen is misschien leuker dan laten doen.
Op oudere leeftijd kan een mens niet meer zonder een goede massage.

Gr Hans

----------


## teddy2011

graag wil ik een kansje wagen bedankt.

----------


## astridsylvia1971

Tjee, het boek * 'Massage voor Dummies'* zal voor mij wel erg handig zijn want er zullen vast wel massage-technieken in staan om spanning/stress weg te masseren. En dan kan ik ook eindelijk mijn lieve vriend van zijn rugpijn afhelpen. Masseren doe ik wel regelmatig maar weet niet zeker of ik het op de goed manier doe..

----------


## witkop

Leuk idee,we doen denk ik allemaal wel mee

----------


## koosmulder



----------


## witkop

Waarom ik dit boek wel zou willen winnen?
Ik doe reiki,en dit lijkt me een aanvulling te kunnen zijn 
Of het dat ook is?
Mijn lief heft chronische schouderklachten,dus als ik die al zou kunnen helpen?

----------


## marja42



----------


## Edwin4y2

Ik vind massage een vorm van ontspanning, ook voor degene die masseert. Hoewel ik veel positieve reacties krijg van mijn massages, is het wel leuk om wat meer technieken ivm specifieke massages te weten te komen ook ivm mijn eigen spierpijntje na het fitnessen.

----------


## gossie

Hoi, ik hoef het boek niet, en ik wens alle mensen veel succes met de verloting. :Smile:

----------


## PerManus

Ik ben Massagetherapeut, maar alle aanvullingen of goede grepen zijn meer dan welkom.

----------


## ghaagsma

om mijn vrouw volgens de regels die daar voor zijn te masseren en er daarna een eigen draai aan te geven !!!!

----------


## jim20

Ah, om het vrouwtje eens te verwennen e.

----------


## sonja273



----------


## Willeke2

Ik wil het boek graag hebben, zodat ik mijn dochters eens goed kan masseren. (En zij mij :Wink: )
Mvg. Willeke

----------


## parfum

Een beetje aan de late kant maar alee.....
Ik zou dit boek héél erg graag ontvangen omdat ik zware reuma heb, lijdt aan fybromialgie en omdat alles versleten is in mijn lichaam, ik moest altijd 2 á 3 x per week naar de therapeut, al gedurende 26 jaar, maar nu is er roet in het eten gegooid door de overheid en krijg ik nog maar 35 massages per jaar.....nu probeert mijn zoon mij regelmatig te masseren, maar hij kent natuurlijk niet alle trucs en toepassingen voor elke spiergroep......hetboek zou hem en mij héél erg van dienst kunnen zijn, zodat mijn zoon mij tóch kan blijven helpen zodat ik op de been kan blijven, anders geraak ik vast en zeker in een rolstoel........dus héél erg graag zou ik dit boek winnen....... 
Dank je wel voor de herinnering Leontien.......xxx

----------


## Inverwachting

Leuke actie!
ja ik zou em wel graag willen hebben  :Smile:  Enkel en alleen al om enkele technieken te kennen dat de last zou verlagen zonder elke keer naar de osteopaat te hoeven. En het kan ook een prettige bezigheid zijn tussen jouw en de partner  :Wink:

----------


## fien23

graag zou ik mee loten voor het boek. ik heb een dochtertje van bijna 4 maanden, en heb me laten vertellen dat baby massage goed is voor het contact (band) met je baby. en wie weet masseer ik dalijk de halve straat hahaha

mvg fien

----------


## iMe

Zoals altijd, "kennis is macht" xD maar dit boek zou ik graag winnen om mijn lieverd ook eens deftig te kunnen verwennen, we zijn bijden nog al gesteld op onze massage en ik ken veel mensen die er ook graag ontvangen en mij vaak toewijzen dat ik masseuze moet worden.. Leuk compliment dus, maar ik zou mij hierin graag een beetje verdiepen omdat we in de familie nogal veel last hebben van rugklachten (veel stress, zware gewichten heffen, ...). Daarom zou ik hen graag soms wat verlichten met hand, voet, nek, hoofd en/of rugmassage. Iets nieuws kunnen bijleren is altijd interessant, niet?

----------


## catha00

Heel graag kom ik in aanmerking voor dit boek. Mijn dochter sport heel veel en heeft wel eens last van een pijntje hier of daar. Het zou fijn zijn als ik haar daar vanaf kan helpen.
Groetjes en bedankt alvast.

----------


## kaaaatje

Ik zou het boek heel graag willen ontvangen zodat mijn man kan leren hoe hij MIJ masseren kan!

----------


## schijndel

tja, misschien wel de oplossing van mijn probleem!! Mijn vrouw is al 14 jaar mijn maatje maar van hartstocht en romantiek is helemaal niets meer te bekennen. Ik heb echt al heel veel geprobeerd en ben bijna radeloos....wat nu....ik weet het echt niet meer... als ik nu eens dit boek zou gebruiken om goed te leren masseren krijg ik misschien nog een laaaaatste kans.... wie weet, ik blijf positief hopen op een wondertje...

----------


## sarah1981



----------


## albertus

Daar konden wij wel eens heel veel profijt van hebben.

----------


## Abbigail

Hallo,

ik zou het fijn vinden als ik in aanmerking mag komen voor dit boek.
Dan kan ik mezelf masseren en ook aan mijn verstandelijk beperkte zoon toepassen die toch zeer slechte en overstrekbare gewrichten heeft.
Hij zal er baat bij hebben.
Daarbij kan ik dit boek ook gebruiken voor cliënten die erg gespannen zijn en die ik in mijn praktijk kan leren hoe zelf massage toe te Passen.
Zeker in deze tijd van bezuinigingen is het verstandig zelf technieken aan te leren om ermee aan de slag te gaan.
Als we het kabinet geloven, dan moeten we zelf beslagen ten ijs komen en technieken zoals beschreven in dat boek zijn dan van harte welkom.

Ik hoop dat het lot me gunstig gaat vallen. 

Marianneke

----------


## lyske1408

Ik volg de opleiding oefentherapie cesar, als mij gevraagd word wat dit inhoud is mijn antwoord altijd dat het een beetje op fysiotherapie lijkt.. Ik krijg dan altijd standaard de opmerking 'oh dan kan je dus ook masseren!' naar m'n hoofd, terwijl dit onderdeel dus eigenlijk niet tot beroepsprofiel behoord. Wel zou ik dit graag willen leren d.m.v. dit boek, ook zodat ik voortaan kan antwoorden: ja dat kan ik!

Groetjes Lyske.

----------


## ruijsenaars

Zo een boek zou zeer welkom zijn omdat ik door de stress vaak alles vast heb zitten in mijn nek en schouder partij wie weet is het wat voor mij

----------


## inkey55

SUPER! Ik vind de dummyboeken echt duidelijk. En nu ook nog een over massage! Een must. Als ik niet win dan koop ik het
Groetjes Inge

----------


## MarionJolien46

Ik loop nu wekelijks mij een fysiotherapeute ivm fibromyalgie en lipoedeem. Mijn man kan dan wellicht ook leren te masseren en wellicht haal ik ook veel nuttige dingen uit dit boek. Komt altijd van pas.

groetjes Marjolien

----------


## Suske'52

Héhé ....wat aan mij zou kunnen voorbij gegaan zijn  :Wink:  ....onlangs 3x reiki ontvangen... in 3 weken tijd ....voel er mij er zeer goed bij ... .... ..ook kan men het bij zichzelf toepassen .... ik kan ook bij massage de energiestroom zien stromen ...... tussen de masseur ...patient ....ben sterk in het spirituele ... ik ben fybro/atrose patient....daarom denk ik dat het voor mij een goed leerboek zal zijn ...men is nooit te oud om te leren  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## djeeare

Omdat ik nog een dummie ben  :Smile:

----------


## edwin370

Ik geef het boek aan een erg arm meisje die hiermee een zakcentje wil bijverdienen. Edwin 370

----------


## AJJ

Ik wil dit boek graag hebben eerst en vooral omdat ik een fervent boekenliefhebber ben. Verder omdat ik al enkele boeken uit de dummiereeks bezit en die gewoon schitterend zijn. Ik weet dus op voorhand dat dit een prima boek is, waar ik bovendien heel wat zal aan hebben. Daarom dus.
AJJ

----------


## mechem

Mijn vrouw heeft na haar tennis een massage nodig. Hoe je die geeft? Ik weet het niet en doe dus maar wat. Wellicht komt daar met dit boek verandering in.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Fijn dat ik mee kan dingen naar zo'n mooi massage boek...ik gun hem aan iemand anders die het "beter" kan gebruiken. :Embarrassment: ..ik heb een klein massageboekje en dat is voldoende!!!

Bedankt voor de mail, het is erg leuk om mee te doen, als ik ergens enthousiast voor ben dan zal ik dat van mij afschrijven.... :Big Grin:  prettige zonnig dag voor allen....

Groeten van Elisabeth

----------


## Tuggy



----------


## Marianne1949

Het lijkt me een goed boek voor ons. We hebben allebei artrose en proberen elkaar wel een te helpen met een massage. Vroeger was dat heel gewoon maar nu we wat ouder worden vragen we ons wel eens af of goed bezig zijn. Daarom lijkt het boek ons wel geschikt om meer te verdiepen in het masseren.

----------


## meisjeIF

Ik masseer mijn lief weleens en dat vinden we allebei heerlijk. Als hij zelf nou ook maar eens handig zou worden daarin. Ik zit, door alle ellende met 2 autistische kinderen, nogal eens vreselijk vast. Ik zou het boek vooral voor hem willen winnen, maar wil zelf ook altijd bijleren.

----------


## ko2086

Ik ben masseur bij een amateur voetbalclub dus in de praktijk kan ik daar heeeeeeeeeeeeeeel erg mijn voordeel mee doen!
Bvd.
Hans

----------


## jsy

Zeker wil ik dit boek winnen. Wij worden een dagje ouder en mijn vriendin heeft regelmatig nekklachten en misschien kan ik wel leren om haar daarbij te helpen. En wie weet, als dit zou helpen, kan ze mij misschien ook regelmatig een massagebeurt geven.
Vriendelijke groeten ! :Smile:

----------


## espanola

Hoi hoi,

ik heb zelf nu 9 jaar ms (29jaar) en met mijn pijnklachten zou ik het boek wel kunnen gebruiken.. maar wat ik met het boek zou doen, is aan me moeder geven!! ze is net klaar met opleiding voor masseuse en ze heeft het ook verdiend na een moeilijke periode.. dat is wat ik Barbara met het boek Massage voor Dummies zou doen :Wink: 

Xxx

----------


## johanns

Probeer in de huidige maatschappij maar eens geen stress te ervaren. De behoefte om te ontspannen is dan ook binnen ons zeer actueel. "Doe-even-mijn-rug"-verzoeken vliegen me om de oren en als dummy krijg ik al snel te horen dat het goed voelt... Maar volgens mij wordt het voor deze dummy extra fijn, als hij nog even extra aanwijzingen krijgt ;-))

----------


## R.vd.Heijden



----------


## R.vd.Heijden

Ik ben een dummy met massage en wil iets leren om mijn kleinkinderen te helpen met spanningen

----------


## jukebox



----------


## jukebox

beste,
de reden waarom ik dit boek graag zou ontvangen is omdat ik, als jonge gast nog helemaal niet zo ervaren ben in het masseren, maar net als andere mensen ook mijn vriendin (die hier ook aanwezig is op het NGF als ime) alles wil geven wat ze verdient, daarom hoop ik de nodige informatie te halen uit het boek dat jullie "verloten". 
al dank bij voorbaat.

----------


## jukebox

beste,
de reden waarom ik dit boek graag zou ontvangen is omdat ik, als jonge gast nog helemaal niet zo ervaren ben in het masseren, maar net als andere mensen ook mijn vriendin (die hier ook aanwezig is op het NGF als ime) alles wil geven wat ze verdient, daarom hoop ik de nodige informatie te halen uit het boek dat jullie "verloten". 
al dank bij voorbaat.  :Smile:

----------


## georgenet

Ik weet niets van massage maar ik denk dat het heel weldadig kan zijn als je weet hoe het moet dus ik wil het boek wel winnen.

----------


## sven82

Heerlijk een massage. Mijn vriendin en ik hebben ons al vaak laten masseren wanneer we weer op een exotische bestemming waren. Maar zelf kunnen we er (nog) helemaal niks van! Helaas. Stuur alstublieft dat boek naar ons op, wnat ieder jaar weer zijn we veel te snel door onze vakantiedagen heen!
Alvast bedankt, Steven

----------


## benikNie7

het zal wel te laat zijn, mijn onderste wervel schijven staan erg scheef, dus veel rug pijn en ichias pijn in mij vooral rechter been, daarbij atrose aan mijn knieen heup en enkel gewrichten, dus ik ben met van alles en nog wat bezig om de zaak in beweging te houden,en dat is best wel moeilijk. gtoeten a.p.

----------


## Jokie



----------


## Jokie



----------


## frommel

Massage en shiatsu, ongelofelijk helend voor mij. Je lijf en psyche worden tegelijk onder handen genomen. En dan een dummy boekje....

----------


## MB6

Wat leuk! Ik zou graag het boek willen winnen omdat ik een hele goede massage lotion op de markt breng maar ik dit zelf alleen nog maar in mijn haar doe zodat mijn haar gaat krullen ipv kroes en het zo lekker ruikt. Ik geloof dat ik daar hele andere dingen mee behoor te doen en leer graag HOE ik dat doen kan. Zo kan ik namelijk ook de mensen laten voelen hoe het voelt wanneer deze over de huid glijd.  :Wink:

----------


## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Iedereen bedankt voor het meedoen met de verloting. Vanaf nu hoef je niet meer een bericht plaatsen waarom je het boek 'Massage voor Dummies' graag wilt hebben. Maandag 9 april wordt bekend gemaakt welke 6 deelnemers het boek krijgt.

----------


## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Na deze paasdagen zijn de winnaars zijn bekend.

Suske'52
Dotito
Abbigail
A.Mels
Parfum
Ppolleke

Gefeliciteerd me het boek 'Massage voor Dummies'. Deze wordt zo snel mogelijk naar jullie toegestuurd.

----------


## witkop

Gefeliciteerd jongens

----------


## umivik00

HALLO
dat boek"massages voor dummies"is dat te koop en waar kan ik het dan kopen,en wat kost het.
mvg

----------


## fleur01zes

proficiat aan de gelukkigen

----------


## dotito

Zeg lieve mensen,


Heb gewonnen  :Big Grin:  Yoepi!!! de poepi!! :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:  heb het boek "massage voor dummies gewonnen!!! had ik niet verwacht, maar wel gedroomd "echt waar"  :Big Grin: . Dus dromen zijn niet altijd bedrog.....


Amai....wat ben ik blij met dat boek zeg. Mijn ventje zei nog: we zullen het in kort is gaan halen, dan kan ik het leren. Dus nu hoeft het niet meer!! yey... :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 


Alvast hartelijk bedankt  :Wink:

----------


## luvimi

Degenen, die "Massage voor Dummies" hebben gewonnen veel plezier gewenst met
het gebruik ervan.

groetjes, Luvimi.

----------


## Abbigail

Hartelijk dank voor de felicitaties en leuk dat ik bij de winnaars mag behoren.

----------


## helmpie

Allemaal van harte gefeliciteerd met het massageboek voor dummy's!
Heel veel plezier ermee.

Liefs helmpie

----------


## Suske'52

Hallo  :Smile:  ....dank  :Smile:  @do :Smile:  ....dromen zijn geen bedrog .... :Smile:  :Big Grin:  geniet ervan ...spijtig vd. andere leden ...volgende keer meer geluk  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  

Telkenmale ik het ter hand zal nemen ...zal ik aan jullie denken .... :Smile:  :Wink:  DANK !!! :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Gij ook veel plezier met het boek  :Wink:  en de anderen ook !!

----------


## jolanda27

He wat leuk, Suske en Do bij de winnaars.  :Smile: 
Maar ik wens verder iedereen heel veel plezier met het boek. Geniet er maar van.  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Thanks Jolanda.....

----------


## dotito

@Lieve administrators,moderators en mensen van de redactie,


Het boek is vanmorgen bij mij aangekomen had het niet zo snel verwacht. En moet zeggen dat het een interessant boek is  :Smile:  Daarvoor nog is dank aan jullie allemaal!! :Wink: 


do xxx

----------


## ppolleke

ppolleke zegt, hey leuk om eens te winnen.. lijkt me een goed boek.. ppolleke is trouwens fan van "wat dan ook" voor DUMMIES.. steeds kort en goed uitgelegd..

thanxxx polleke

----------


## Suske'52

Maandag mijn boek ontvangen ... :Wink:  suuuuuuuuuuuuper ...... :Big Grin:  een fijn boek met héél veel lees-genot......ik ben er al zoet mee geweest ... :Smile: héél goed uitgelegd .....DANK !!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## parfum

Vandaag mocht ik per post mijn boekje ''masages voor dummies'' ontvangen, ik wil jullie daar van harte voor bedanken en ik hoop er heel veel plezier van te mogen hebben in de toekomst.

Nogmaals bedankt.

hartelijke groetjes Parfum  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Winnaars van het Massageboek... :Big Grin: 
Suske'52
Dodito
Abbigail
A.Mels
Parfum
Ppolleke

Ik lees "nu" pas dat jullie de winnaars zijn van het massageboek...Superrrrrrrrrrr, ik gun het jullie van harte...veel geluk ermee en ik hoop dat de spieren van iedereen die deze massage krijgt wat "soepeler" gaan worden!!! Succes allemaal....ook fijn dat het boek al binnen is lees ik net...Hoppa aan de slag ermee  :Stick Out Tongue:  fijn weekend gewenst...Een warme groet van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## parfum

Dank je wel Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------

